# The one you've been waiting to see- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Following on from the thread I started regarding "What you want to see in the Studio", due to popular consensus, I proudly present a one time only "Everyday Car".
The aim was to spend a day transforming a tired looking 10 year old Ford Ka back to a more respectable state, the Ka was purchased as a first car for my customer to gain experience once passing her test.

Upon arrival early this morning,




























Under arches were a bit soiled,

















A liberal soaking with BH Surfex hd and various brushes to agitate,

















The same for the tyres, followed by a blast with the pressure washer,



















Again Surfex hd to the shuts and trim,










































Pressure rinsed away from the interior,










1st application of BH Autofoam applied, left to dwell for 5 mins or so and rinsed,










2nd application of foam to lubricate the surface, followed by the washing stage using Shampoo+ and [email protected] sponges,



















De-tarred with Tardis,










Dried using Uber plush i4 detailing towels.
At this point my attention was focussed on the tired, faded looking bumpers which make up a large part of the car, the owner did consider buying colour coded one's but I offered to try and make an improvement,
Out with the heatgun, using slow passes to heat up the area and bring some life back,




























A definate improvement and a very slow process, but worthwhile,
Now onto the claying stage using SV polyclay and Megs QD,










After quarter of the panel,










Some not so pretty swirling,










Badly oxidised rear quarter panel,










Menzerna 203s and a drop of 3m Ultrafina for added lube,










Fancied a change today so went with the Kestral rotary, my back-up machine,










50/50 not the greatest, had difficulty focussing the camera on red,










Oxidised panel,



















Complete panel,










Leaving this,










Spurred the pad and carried on around the car,










Square section of the bonnet polished, again difficulty in focussing,










Front and rear light polished using a spot pad and IP3.02 with a drop of LP,



















Difficult areas polished by hand using IP,










Next stage was to aid a bit more gloss and essential oils into the paint, Klearcoat red and vanilla mousse ****tail via the Porter Cable working each section for a couple of minutes,










Tyres & arches dressed with Zaino Z16,



















Plastic and rubber trim dressed using Blackfire polycharged gel,










Shuts polished using Z-AIO,










1 layer of Smartwax concours applied and left to cure for 20 mins,










Wheel trims treated to some Opti-seal,










Trim gel excess wiped down,










Gaps dusted out,










Wax residue removed, followed by the glass cleaned throughout using SV crystal,
Final wipedown an hour later using Megs QD,










*Finished result.*


















































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's an amazing transformation and the KA looks better than new!


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like it's just rolled off the production line. Excellent attention to detail there and great write up. :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Now that's a write-up. Liking the layout of the thread. Nice to see a really old girl being brought up to scratch. 

To many new, nearly new write-ups. This is great. Great work wiht the heat gun on the bumpers. 

top job.

Thanks for sharing.

Bet the girl was chuffed to bits. She'll always love that first car. Especially now.:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic write up and transformation... Nice to see how you can turn around a unloved car into something that looks as if it has always been looked after

Great attention to detail

Well done Rob


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Fantastic transformation and a great write up! :thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Great write up Rob great to see that a pro like yourself occasionally works on a normal run of the mill car and can turn it into something special - nice one!:wave:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Really enjoyable read that!..nice one:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah the Veyron we spoke about earlier Rob? Eh hang on a minute, its a poxy Ka LOL.
Nice job as per usual Rob, nice to see an ordinary Ka


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Well done, that is an excellent transformation and good to see an everyday car


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

What a fantastic turnaround, thats as nice a 'boil' as I've ever seen...:wave:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Just goes to show what a bit of hard work will do!!

Smashing job!!

:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

brilliant enjoyed looking through that.it shows what you can do even on a old car like that.glad to see your not carist


----------



## duncyboy (May 31, 2009)

Fantastic work, that absolutely shines now!

Going through the write-up I've a couple of questions, if I may?

I've seen before on here that people use a heatgun to restore or at least partially 'bring back' plastics- I can see from the write-up it works but... how? What does it actually 'do' to the plastic?

Also, the Blackfire Gel you used on the plastics- does it last very long? I'm looking for a good plastic dressing for my car. AG Vinyl & Rubber Care looks fantastic on mine but a couple of showers later and it's gone so I'm looking for something with a tad more longevity.

Cheers


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks way better after! Can't believe the results you achieved with the heat gun - was it only due to that or did you apply something afterwards? That plastic looks like new!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Cracking turnaround there Rob


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Rob :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Brilliant.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

duncyboy said:


> Fantastic work, that absolutely shines now!
> 
> Going through the write-up I've a couple of questions, if I may?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments,

I'm not sure about the science part, but with enough heat it makes the plastic sweat and bring back some colour, it obviously needs to get very hot so caution is needed, once an area start to change keep the gun moving and it chases round the panel.

AG R&V is waterbased, excellent product for dressing the arch liners and engine bay, the BF gel has an oily base and with the polycharger gives a level of durability, hard to say how long as I rarely see some of the cars I detail for months on end.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

How did you get on with the Kestral btw Rob?

My shoulders ache from using it today.. compared to your makita/metabo(?), how does it weigh in?


----------



## duncyboy (May 31, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks for the comments,
> 
> I'm not sure about the science part, but with enough heat it makes the plastic sweat and bring back some colour, it obviously needs to get very hot so caution is needed, once an area start to change keep the gun moving and it chases round the panel.
> 
> AG R&V is waterbased, excellent product for dressing the arch liners and engine bay, the BF gel has an oily base and with the polycharger gives a level of durability, hard to say how long as I rarely see some of the cars I detail for months on end.


Cheers for the swift reply :thumb:

Might give the BF Gel a try then. AG R&V works great on my interior so I'll keep using it for that purpose at least.

Thanks again.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Mint! :thumb:

Great work fella


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow lovely detain 10/10 spot on mate thats first class finishing:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work Rob.

Wish I would have pictured all the little red (pink) Corsa's I buy at auction and sell.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic turn around mate and a top read - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent ! makes me want to run out & do the neighbours sons ka

Baz


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class write up Rob


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome, love it - its NOT a black BMW, yay!! 

Some nice tips there too. V Impressive.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cracking write-up and a nice change from all those 'posh' cars eh? :lol: Seriously though, it's great to see what a true pro can make from a car thats only worth a few hundred quid - it really does look like a new one. Great thread. :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Jim W said:


> How did you get on with the Kestral btw Rob?
> 
> My shoulders ache from using it today.. compared to your makita/metabo(?), how does it weigh in?


It's a lovely machine for the flat panels like the roof and bonnet, very comfortable, after a while on the vertical panels it can take it's toll because of the slightly extra weight, for the money well worth it IMO and a capable machine, think it weighs the same as a Makita.
Compared to my Metabo, it doesn't come close, the weight is spot on and also the shape couldn't be easier to handle, much prefer the noise it makes also as it's not such a whine, but then one is priced at £75 and the other over £200 now.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Amazing transformation Rob and well done.
Great write up also very in depth.
Nice read.
Gordon.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great transformation, nice to see a 'normal' car getting the full works!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I read all that and the after pictures have gone.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Scud said:


> I read all that and the after pictures have gone.


No they haven't, still there.


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

Lovely transformation, i thought sponges were the root of all evil though? Or did it not matter as it was getting machine polished?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks for the comments,
> 
> I'm not sure about the science part, but with enough heat it makes the plastic sweat and bring back some colour, it obviously needs to get very hot so caution is needed, once an area start to change keep the gun moving and it chases round the panel.


I think the science part is something to do with polly carbon thingy-jigs.... not too sure...whatever the bumpers are made off...when they heat up they "re-generate" themselves.. and turn black again...

Or some other b0ll0x to that effect...there was a great post about this last year, but I can't find it :wall::wall::wall:

Anyway... superb work, really made the car look better than new!!

:thumb:


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Excellent job, she must have been thrilled when she collected that, it's like a new car only better ;-)


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Amazing work as always Rob, as previously said nice to see what can be achieved on an every day car.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks better than brand new!! :doublesho paintwork looks stunning.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow! Amazing job Rob. You really are one of the best detailers...for sure.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent work and great to see care and attention lavished on an everyday car... I love working on them myself, there's an art to making an every day car look like a supermodel... Ferraris looks awsome anyway!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice one Rob, very nice write up too:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

You'd not know that was 10 years old! I had one as my first car as well, same spec, wonderful little thing that, haven't driven a car that's quite as much fun since I don't think.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, you've really transformed the look of the car! The "pink moose" combo has given the paint a really wet and glossy look!:thumb:

Looks showroom fresh!


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks for the comments,
> 
> I'm not sure about the science part, but with enough heat it makes the plastic sweat and bring back some colour, it obviously needs to get very hot so caution is needed, once an area start to change keep the gun moving and it chases round the panel.
> 
> AG R&V is waterbased, excellent product for dressing the arch liners and engine bay, the BF gel has an oily base and with the polycharger gives a level of durability, hard to say how long as I rarely see some of the cars I detail for months on end.


Great write up rob, when you say heat gun do you mean the guns for paint stripping?...or do you use another of some sort?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks very much rob, enjoy these details the most, brilliant work :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work what a turn round


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive feedback and kind words, much appreciated.:thumb:



talisman said:


> Great write up rob, when you say heat gun do you mean the guns for paint stripping?...or do you use another of some sort?


It is the ones used for stripping paint, comes with an assortment of nozzles, got mine in B&Q for next to nothing, bought originally to speed along the drying times when refinishing brake hubs and calipers.


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

I really enjoyed reading this thread, SO much more interesting than some exotica!
Id much rather see an everyday "normal" car being transformed, as that is what the majority of people on here work on themselves.
EG, everytime Im spending time on my S2, one of my neighbours jokes about me doing her white, faded old Rover 200. I will do it, but wasnt going to bother with any pics on here as I didnt think anyone would be interested as its a boring car! Seems I was wrong!?


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats quite a turn around rob, very impressive work on the everyday car. I bet she will cry now when she gets her first scratch on it :lol:

Did you mention you paint brake calipers? As i may want mine painted in the not to distant future.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work Rob, i love getting my teeth into something like this.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

wow, that makes a change from the usual, superb work.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent. Much prefer working on unloved every day cars.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

dest said:


> I really enjoyed reading this thread, SO much more interesting than some exotica!
> Id much rather see an everyday "normal" car being transformed, as that is what the majority of people on here work on themselves.
> EG, everytime Im spending time on my S2, one of my neighbours jokes about me doing her white, faded old Rover 200. I will do it, but wasnt going to bother with any pics on here as I didnt think anyone would be interested as its a boring car! Seems I was wrong!?


Thanks, yes I've been quite taken back by the responses towards a makeover on an everyday car that you'll probably pass every 100yds when driving but not give a 2nd glance, tbh I didn't think it would get this sort of reaction, will make me have 2nd thoughts now when posting up future supercars and prestige marques.



dal23 said:


> Thats quite a turn around rob, very impressive work on the everyday car. I bet she will cry now when she gets her first scratch on it :lol:
> 
> Did you mention you paint brake calipers? As i may want mine painted in the not to distant future.


Cheers Dal, yep I do offer hub and caliper refinishing as one of my services, very popular now with the likes of Audi & BMW as they seem to rust within hours of driving them from the showroom, nothing to do with the fact they stick bugger all paint on them.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

That's good to know. Would you be able to PM me a price for red calipers front and rear? 

Thanks


----------

